# Trailbau Homburg-Kirrberg



## FuchsvomBaum (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, zurzeit erweitern die Mountainbiker des Turnvereins Kirrberg den bestehenden Dirt Spot Kunterbunt um einige Trails. Es steht ein ungefähr 25000m2 großes Gelände zur Verfügung.

Wer also Lust hat, mit uns an der Umsetzung dieses Projekts zu arbeiten, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Aktuell treffen wir uns zum Bauen immer sonntags ab 14 Uhr. Die Lokation ist in Homburg Kirrberg in der Eckstraße. Vor der Hausnummer 49 links den Weg reinfahren, durch das Tor bis oben, dann rechts.


----------

